

Pinstagram and the rise of mash up apps - lioneldupree
http://www.fastcompany.com/1841095/revenge-of-the-mash-up-app?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29

======
lioneldupree
Kind of a joke of an interview with the creator of Pinstagram. What do you
think about mash up apps?

